
Apple cuts revenue forecast on weak China sales - adventured
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-apple-forecast/apple-cuts-revenue-forecast-on-weak-china-sales-idUSKCN1OW1O6
======
macintux
Active discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18810469](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18810469)

------
NicoJuicy
The Chinese governement has since long tried to "shift vibes about Apple"
through the "China Central Television".

In 2013 it was named together with the "820 Party", i don't know what happened
now though. But i'm not sure that "blaming it on the trade war" tells the
entire tale.

PS. They did the same thing with Google, after "Operation Aurora" happened.
That was the moment that Google left China.

